# Ford 770A loader fitment



## timmy (Jun 19, 2012)

hello tractor buddy's I have a question I own ford 1500 tractor 1980 year some time ago I aquired a ford 1510 tractor with a no good engine but has a 770A loader on it . It needs to do some restructure work on it has some corrosion on the frame I want to know does the 770A loader fit on the 1500 model and if so what kind of modification needs to be done before I try and attempt this project.


----------



## timmy (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello its tim adding a addition to my post earlier I want to install a loader on my ford 1500 tractor. Im not sure if the 770 A loader attachment will fit my tractor but I think with some modifications . On the 1500 for the loader controll valve to the tractor I know where I can tap in the hydraulic pressure line from pump but Im not sure where to connect the return line from controll valve to the tractor tranmission sump does anyone know .


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The 770 loader fits for the Ford 1500 and 1700 tractors. The 770A loader fits Ford 1310, 1510, and 1710 tractors. The mounting kits are quite different. You will have to custom fit the 770A mounting kit to your 1500 tractor. I'm certain that it can be done, but will require drilling new mount holes and possibly some shimming, cutting and welding on the loader mounts. 

Note that Shibaura changed the loader mount points on the bell housing from a 3 hole triangular mount on a 1500 to a 4 hole rectangular mount on a 1510. Note that the width could also be different, requiring shims. 

To see the differences between 770 and 770A mounting kits, take a look at each on the "New Holland Online Parts Store" on the internet. 

Regarding the fluid return line, the simple way to do it is to plumb a "tee" into your hydraulic reservoir filler port so that you can use the side port for your fluid return amd the top for putting fluid into the reservoir.


----------



## timmy (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello thanks for the info on the loader mountjng for my ford 1500. I did some measurements and the 1500 bell housing mounting is a little wider than the 1510 I would have to cut the mount and make it wider its better than adding shimming material that way a three bolt triangular mount plate can be made. now for the hydraulic return line should I have the return port above or bellow the fluid level in the transmission cause I see some systems that the return is at the bottom of the tank is there a difference between having it return on the top or having it on the bottom. TIM


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You can make a cardboard pattern to fit the 3 hole configuration exactly, and then use it as a pattern on your metal plate. 

I see no preferred entry point of your hydraulic return line - maybe keep it away from bottom so you don't stir up any bottom sediment.


----------



## timmy (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi its tim since my last posting I didn't started my project on trying to fit the 770A loader to my new holland 1500 tractor the every day life thing has put my project on hold for now . I have a question I want to install a hydraulic top link on my new holland 1500 getting tired of hand cranking the manual one when I use my box scraper and my rear dirt scoop . I've seen advertisments on a self contain hydraulic top link and like to know how good they work and if their worth buying or plumbing a tractor hydraulic operated top link is better I know the second alternative would cost more cause of a second remote valve, hoses, cylinder, fittings to plumb it to my tractor hydraulics any sugestions on what is better TIM.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Your 1500 is a Shibaura-built tractor. Parts are more expensive than normal dealership prices. I suspect that you will have to purchase the remote hydraulic valve through a CNH dealer. 

I don't have any experience with hydraulic top links, but guys doing commercial work must have them for efficiency. I would think they are very convenient, especially if you do a lot of boxblading and rear scoop work. 

Check out the cost of remote valves for your tractor, before buying the link, as it may be a shocker...


----------



## timmy (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi it's tim I seen adds on a self contain hydraulic top link made by a company hydrolink thinking about ordering one for my tractor Im wondering if its worth purchasing at a price of $250.00 plus the shipping cost if anyone in tractor forum has use one and how good its works before I make the purchase . TIM


----------



## timmy (Jun 19, 2012)

*Hydraulic top link*

Hello tractor friends have you ever been tired and disgusted of cranking to adjust your top link well I have a solution for you. The only solution was a hydraulic top link but it can be expensive with cylinders, hoses, remote valves , fittings ,etc there's a new product out called hydrolink it's a self contain air over hydraulic cylinder with no hoses or remote valves it's a ram that work like a shock absorber with open and close valve on it to adjust the pitch of your impliment its well worth the price of $250.00 and its well built i purchase one no more hand cranking and you can do the adjustments from your tractor seat great product their are web sites on it and they sell it at northern tools and surplus center.


----------



## kdwellssr (May 8, 2013)

I have a 1710 with a couple of issue questions. 1st. I have some problems keeping o rings in the hydraulic pump. Ford doesn't have a rebuild kit and the O rings in it are not the originals. How do I find the correct o rings to rebuild it? The last time I rebuilt it I used metric O rings. It lasted a lot longer but after one year it blew again today.2nd. I keep getting water in the hydraulic oil. I've changed it all and sealed everything I can think of but it still gets water from somewhere. Would sure like to get that stopped. Anyone else ever had this issue? 5 gallons of oil and pulling all those plugs again and again.


----------



## Tonytino5 (Jul 9, 2018)

I just purchased a 770b loader to put on my 1310 ford tractor. The only problem is that I have the incorrect brackets to attach the loader to my tractor model. I called all over the country and Canada lol. No one makes or sells the brackets. I tried contacting new holland for the dimensions and they said they no longer have them. So I was wondering if anyone had the brackets to the 1310 and would like to send me some pictures and dimensions so I could weld up my own. It would be much appreciated.
Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hi Tony, welcome to the tractor forum.

Long Lane Tractor in Elizabethtown, PA has a Ford 1310 tractor in salvage with a 770A loader mounted on it. Loader mounts for a 770A and 770B appear to be the same, but the major parts have different p/n's, so this is a problem. See attached parts diagrams for the A & B loader mounts. Perhaps you can work a deal with them: 1) Sell mounts to you. 2) Fabricate mounts for you. 3) Trade loaders or mounts...,where do you live?

*Long Lane Tractor*
Elizabethtown, Pennsylvania 17022
Phone: (717) 400-7080
Contact: Parts Department


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Tony,

Messicks may be able to provide most of the parts for a 770B mounting kit. They have prices for them....to me that means they can get them, but maybe their parts list is out of date?? See attached parts diagram. Give them a call. Messicks Parts Hotline: 877-260-3528


----------



## Tonytino5 (Jul 9, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Tony,
> 
> Messicks may be able to provide most of the parts for a 770B mounting kit. They have prices for them....to me that means they can get them, but maybe their parts list is out of date?? See attached parts diagram. Give them a call. Messicks Parts Hotline: 877-260-3528


Talked to messicks already they can not get the mounting brackets or the dimensions for me


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Ford models 1510 and 1710 use the same loader mount kit for a 770B as the 1310. Try this company, they have a 1710 with a 770B loader, plus they may have other possibilities,

Mid-South Salvage, Inc.
Decatur, Alabama
Phone:  (256) 353-5661


----------

